# Weightlifting belt - dipping belt ideas?



## Sos123 (Jun 18, 2014)

This may sound stupid but any ideas on how to convert a weight lifting belt into a dipping belt for chin ups, was thinking of buying a long key chain or something just so could put it round the belt them wrap it round the weight also. Any other ideas welcome..thanks.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I have used a chain with a clip on it before, I had the chain looped round the back of my weightlifting belt. I was doing dips with 2.5kgs up to 15kg. It did swing a bit but you can hold the plates between your legs though to stop that. Just make sure you get a chain that's big enough to fit the clip through. They will have those types of clips on the machines in your gym I expect, so you probably won't need to buy one.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

just buy a dip belt on amazon or ebay?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Just get as cheap dip belt from eBay for like £10 then you have both


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would say for a good standard belt Sheik is good and will last you a life time, triple locks....


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

A chain a round a weight belt should be fine, that's basically all a dip belt is. If your not going too heavy you could stick a dumbbell between your feet.


----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)

get a better grade steel then a key chain as they are designed for keys , a diy shop will have rolls of heavy duty chain and carabiner clips, thts your best bet


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

A loop of rope around my usual belt served me well for long enough.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Mingster said:


> A loop of rope around my usual belt served me well for long enough.


Nice:thumb:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AN old leather belt?

Webbing strap(with buckle)?

I'd not suggest a chain because if you have to carry it in your gym bag it is likely to rust.


----------

